# Hopslist has launched!



## Heals

Hey AHBers!

I started out on the homebrewandbeer forum in early '07 and even though I didn't post here much back then still I feel I owe a lot to the wider brewing community given the sheer volume of newbie questions I put forth and great advice that flooded back.

In an effort to contribute something, about two weeks ago I soft-launched my new website Hopslist and now that I'm actually posting up about it, I figured both of our iconic Aussie brew forums deserve to get the heads up before the muricans and brits do. :icon_cheers:







So Hopslist is pretty simple, it's a list of hops (duh), every single one I could find in fact, their details, descriptions, analytical data and stockists (US stockists at the moment, but there will be Aus links soon). Basically I got sick of finding hop info here and there and thought it would be great to get everything in one place. My main hope is that this resource helps beginners open their eyes to the huge variety of hops out there and inspires people to think outside the box when it comes to hop choice.

It's early days, so help me fill in the blanks here and there if you can. Feedback is most welcome. Hopefully you find it useful though and if you do, please help me spread the word!

Party on Wayne.





http://www.hopslist.com

Cheers,
Julian


----------



## dammag

The hop profile pages are dead. I get:

This page can’t be displayed


Make sure the web address http://www.hopslist.com is correct.
Look for the page with your search engine.
Refresh the page in a few minutes.

Check that all network cables are plugged in.
Verify that airplane mode is turned off.
Make sure your wireless switch is turned on.
See if you can connect to mobile broadband.
Restart your router.

Fix connection problems


----------



## breakbeer

Nice Juan!

Will use your site as a reference fo' shaw


----------



## dammag

Not all of them though?


----------



## Heals

Which ones did you try specifically Dammag?

I had hosting issues early on but thought most of these problems had been ironed out.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Looks good, well done.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

WOW....when I first started AG about 10yrs ago...we didnt have a reasource like this.

Amazing how many new varieties are out now.

New brewers have it so easy.


----------



## Heals

dammag said:


> The hop profile pages are dead. I get:
> 
> This page can’t be displayed
> 
> 
> Make sure the web address http://www.hopslist.com is correct.
> Look for the page with your search engine.
> Refresh the page in a few minutes.
> 
> Check that all network cables are plugged in.
> Verify that airplane mode is turned off.
> Make sure your wireless switch is turned on.
> See if you can connect to mobile broadband.
> Restart your router.
> 
> Fix connection problems


I'm actually LOL'ing pretty hard at that error.

Are you TOTALLY sure your network cables are plugged in???

If they are my money is on flight mode.. :icon_drool2:

If it is my fault though, I'm sorry.


----------



## Camo6

Nice work mate. Looks like a great resource.


----------



## dammag

Heals.

My network cables aren't plugged in....

I am working wirelessly.

I am getting that error on Chinook and Columbus at the moment. Next time I checked I wasn't. :blink:

I do seem to get these errors on some websites. Maybe it is a timeout issue where my browser can't be bothered waiting for a reply?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Brilliant, definitely will be using your info.


----------



## Heals

Haha touche!


----------



## Yob

Do you want me to list it on my useful links page? With your permission I'd be happy to do so.


----------



## Spiesy

Looks good, Julian!


----------



## GABBA110360

dammag said:


> The hop profile pages are dead. I get:
> 
> This page can’t be displayed
> 
> 
> Make sure the web address http://www.hopslist.com is correct.
> Look for the page with your search engine.
> Refresh the page in a few minutes.
> 
> Check that all network cables are plugged in.
> Verify that airplane mode is turned off.
> Make sure your wireless switch is turned on.
> See if you can connect to mobile broadband.
> Restart your router.
> 
> Fix connection problems


works fine


----------



## Helles

Couldn't see Caliente on the list


----------



## GABBA110360

Ducatiboy stu said:


> WOW....when I first started AG about 10yrs ago...we didnt have a reasource like this.
> 
> Amazing how many new varieties are out now.
> 
> New brewers have it so easy.


easy !
it has to be we are all getting oldeeeer
cheers


----------



## Heals

Yob said:


> Do you want me to list it on my useful links page? With your permission I'd be happy to do so.


That would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Yob

No worries, consider it done, next time I'm in there I'll add it

Good work mate, love it.

Cheers

ED: Sorted


----------



## indica86

Top stuff. I suggest you add Hop Dealz as a trusted supplier.


----------



## Cocko

Ducatiboy stu said:


> New brewers have it so easy.


Thanks for doin the hard yards mate  :lol:



Edit: Better do some on topic - site looks good!


----------



## Smokomark

helles said:


> Couldn't see Caliente on the list


Shhh. If they knew how good it is it will become hard to get.


----------



## Bizenya

Swweett


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Cocko said:


> Thanks for doin the hard yards mate  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Better do some on topic - site looks good!


Its OK ...You can swap hands now and I doubt any one would know.


----------



## Cocko

Dont want a bend in it...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Glad you sneezed and found it


----------



## oakburner

No EKG goldings? Or is the list only American ?
OB


----------



## indica86

www.hopslist.com/hops/aroma-hops/686-east-kent-golding


----------



## DU99

> *Meridian:* Full aroma but not powerful or overpowering, sweet, citrus, strawberry, rhubarb, strawberry daiquiri, blended fruit juice, lemon merigue pie.


Not Listed


----------



## toolio666

Looks a great resource. Always more to learn...

Now to index them all by characteristics & a "find a complementary hop" button. Example of a beer that utilises that hop well? 

Sorry. Yeah, awesome resource.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaminghedgehog

Nice work. Maybe add substitution recommendations for each hop as well ?


----------



## oakburner

indica86 said:


> www.hopslist.com/hops/aroma-hops/686-east-kent-golding


Wow that's weird..... I swear when I looked at the site this morning on Ipad I could only see the Bittering and Dual-Purpose lists....??

Or maybe I need to learn to drink my first morning coffee before I post.......
OB


----------



## Heals

oakburner said:


> Wow that's weird..... I swear when I looked at the site this morning on Ipad I could only see the Bittering and Dual-Purpose lists....??
> 
> Or maybe I need to learn to drink my first morning coffee before I post.......
> OB


I haven't been able to do a lot of testing on the ipad (I don't actually have one) so I'll check this out. 

Thanks for the feedback guys, any missing varieties and suggestions are all really handy and you can be sure I'm writing just about everything down!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Would it be possible to add some flavour and aroma characteristics as a filed in the table for each hop?

I see that most of the descriptors at the top has some of this info but it might display better and be quicker and easier to find this info at a glance if it was in the table.

For me - I dont think in terms of Aplha or beta Acids and Co-humulone when i try to decide what hops to try. I think..."gee I want a good citrus flavor".

So that detail is just as important as the detaileds specs. The AA figures etc are useful to me later when i am punching numbers into software.


----------



## technobabble66

The list looks great.

+1 for GP - the more descriptors (& easier to find) the better.

Red Earth missing also


----------



## Heals

GrumpyPaul said:


> Would it be possible to add some flavour and aroma characteristics as a filed in the table for each hop?
> 
> I see that most of the descriptors at the top has some of this info but it might display better and be quicker and easier to find this info at a glance if it was in the table.
> 
> For me - I dont think in terms of Aplha or beta Acids and Co-humulone when i try to decide what hops to try. I think..."gee I want a good citrus flavor".
> 
> So that detail is just as important as the detaileds specs. The AA figures etc are useful to me later when i am punching numbers into software.


Yeah I'm totally with you on that. I've actually had a few others mention this too me via email as well. 

A characteristics field is definitely on the to-do list!

Cheers for the new variety too techno, will pop that on my research list. :icon_cheers:


----------



## dent

Your "goes well in a" list seems pretty random. Apparently "Bullion" is good for a Doppelbock and nothing else - and yet substitues for Columbus? Super POR is only good for Imperial Pale Ale, whatever that is. Chinook in a lager?

To be honest most of the information on each hop is pretty useless to a brewer. I think you will have to spend some more time going through each hop by hand to make this a valuable resource, rather than just regurgitating grower statistics.


----------



## Florian

OP, I think you should contact an Admin to get a retailer badge, just so that it's clear to everyone that it's not just pure goodwill that made you create your site, but that you also have a financial interest in people visiting it and ordering through the links provided.


----------



## dent

I don't think a retailer badge would make that clear, but it is certainly worth noting.


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: something like this list


----------



## Heals

Florian said:


> OP, I think you should contact an Admin to get a retailer badge, just so that it's clear to everyone that it's not just pure goodwill that made you create your site, but that you also have a financial interest in people visiting it and ordering through the links provided.


Hi Florian,

I have already spoken site admins prior to posting and yes, there are affiliate links on certain varieties pointing to stockists on Amazon - each page that sports these links also contains disclaimers stating exactly that so please don't think I'm trying to hide anything.

I'm certainly not in this for money but from one realistic human being to another, I'm also not interested in hosting websites that can't at least support themselves. I'm sure you understand!

I felt these links were (at least for US-based folk) more useful and less intrusive than just plastering ads everywhere.

Happy to discuss this more if you like.



> Your "goes well in a" list seems pretty random. Apparently "Bullion" is good for a Doppelbock and nothing else - and yet substitues for Columbus? Super POR is only good for Imperial Pale Ale, whatever that is. Chinook in a lager?
> 
> To be honest most of the information on each hop is pretty useless to a brewer. I think you will have to spend some more time going through each hop by hand to make this a valuable resource, rather than just regurgitating grower statistics.


If that's what it takes! 

Thanks for the critical feedback though, it's highly useful. Naturally much of the data on the site has been compiled from various sources around the web (forums, growers sites etc) and is still very much a work in progress. I also understand substitutes and style are highly subjective too.

Aside from that, there are some varieties I have heaps of styles and subs for, others nothing so contributions from the community are always welcome. The data is pretty raw right now and I'm sure there are things in there that aren't quite right (I had Galaxy in the aroma hop column for like 2 weeks until I realised the mistake) but it's a start!

The way I see it, the most important info for brewers would probably be the flavour/aroma characteristics, alpha/beta percentages, possible styles and potential substitutes. I'm trying to stick to that core as much as i can. It's also worth noting that this will hopefully end up being a source for growers too, not just brewers.


----------



## dent

What I'd do is make a chart/matrix, with beer styles on one axis, hop varieties on the other, and in each box mark A, F, B as appropriate. Use that as a tool to clean up your database. The use of a hop for a purpose is not necessarily the same across all beer styles, so this would catch that. 

For example, you would use Magnum in an IPA for clean bittering, but you wouldn't rely on it for the major flavour/aroma component in that style. But you could use Magnum in a lager for everything.


----------



## elcarter

You wont hear much about the 100 things that you did well, only the few things that aren't quite right yet.

I for one am suitably impressed.

I'm sure a few edits over time it will end up being quite the resource.


----------



## Yeastfridge

I agree, love it!


----------



## Heals

dent said:


> What I'd do is make a chart/matrix, with beer styles on one axis, hop varieties on the other, and in each box mark A, F, B as appropriate. Use that as a tool to clean up your database. The use of a hop for a purpose is not necessarily the same across all beer styles, so this would catch that.
> 
> For example, you would use Magnum in an IPA for clean bittering, but you wouldn't rely on it for the major flavour/aroma component in that style. But you could use Magnum in a lager for everything.


Yes!! Great idea.

I think that's something nobody has really done either.

Hows this: http://www.hopslist.com/hops/bittering-hops/748-magnum ?


----------



## dent

I see you have subscripted a couple of the styles. There is still the original problem, which is the randomness of the selection of styles shown under the hop entry. I guess there is an issue too where some hops are useful for pretty much every style, for bittering especially - not much point listing every one of them in the hop entry. 

Perhaps the styles are too granular - really as far as hops goes there isn't many categories where it matters - you have pale ale, stout, lager, wheat, belgian, english. Doesn't matter if it is american IPA, amber ale, pale ale. Nut Brown ale doesn't need to be called out specifically to match with a hop.

You know, just as important, is what styles some hops are particularly *bad *for. Like you wouldn't use Galaxy in a Pils unless you're bloody minded enough to set out to do so on purpose.


----------



## idzy

Well done. Haven't spent my time on the site yet, but my first comment is the site is probably getting slammed, as it is a bit slow at the moment. Taking about 13 seconds to render the home page.

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Yob

Out of general curiosity, where are you based Heals?


----------



## Heals

idzy said:


> Well done. Haven't spent my time on the site yet, but my first comment is the site is probably getting slammed, as it is a bit slow at the moment. Taking about 13 seconds to render the home page.
> 
> Cheers,
> Idzy


Outstanding avatar sir.

I've had some really frustrating issues with hosting so far. Some things have been fixed, others I still need to look at. Not really my strong point though so it might take a while to get the site totally optimized and speedy. Hopefully it's not _too_ much of a PITA currently.



Yob said:


> Out of general curiosity, where are you based Heals?


Glen Iris, Victoria.


----------



## Florian

Heals said:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> I have already spoken site admins prior to posting and yes, there are affiliate links on certain varieties pointing to stockists on Amazon - each page that sports these links also contains disclaimers stating exactly that so please don't think I'm trying to hide anything.
> 
> I'm certainly not in this for money but from one realistic human being to another, I'm also not interested in hosting websites that can't at least support themselves. I'm sure you understand!
> 
> I felt these links were (at least for US-based folk) more useful and less intrusive than just plastering ads everywhere.
> 
> Happy to discuss this more if you like.


No worries, if you're only trying to cover hosting costs then fair enough. I just assumed though that someone with 'Entrepranureal spirit', as you say about yourself, would aim for a bit more than that. I have absolutely no problem with that if that was the case, by the way (don't we all love a good business plan), just always good to set things straight from the beginning so people don't get 'funny' when they realise later on.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## Heals

For sure, thanks. Honesty is always the best policy. Appologies if I didn't communicate that better.

Brewing has always been a passion for me so I figured what better way to learn the ropes launching a site than by doing something like this.

Whether you're selling something or not, I reckon the goal online should always be to create valuable content. Otherwise what's the point right? You're just another spammer taking advantage of someone. Hardly fulfilling work!


----------



## Spiesy

Heals said:


> Outstanding avatar sir.
> 
> I've had some really frustrating issues with hosting so far. Some things have been fixed, others I still need to look at. Not really my strong point though so it might take a while to get the site totally optimized and speedy. Hopefully it's not _too_ much of a PITA currently.
> 
> 
> Glen Iris, Victoria.


Show some Aussie love, mate!


----------



## Not For Horses

Heals said:


> (I had Galaxy in the aroma hop column for like 2 weeks until I realised the mistake)


That's not a mistake. Galaxy for bittering is a mistake!


----------



## H0U5ECAT

dent said:


> What I'd do is make a chart/matrix, with beer styles on one axis, hop varieties on the other, and in each box mark A, F, B as appropriate. Use that as a tool to clean up your database. The use of a hop for a purpose is not necessarily the same across all beer styles, so this would catch that.


I'm actually looking For something like this.
As a new partial mash brewer, it would be easier for me to choose and select a varied selection of hops for my brews


----------



## DU99

Still missing a few variety's


----------



## Heals

H0U5ECAT said:


> I'm actually looking For something like this.
> As a new partial mash brewer, it would be easier for me to choose and select a varied selection of hops for my brews


I really like that idea actually. Will look to getting something drawn up.



DU99 said:


> Still missing a few variety's


If you can let us know which varieties aren't there, we'll do some research and add them to the list.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

How about on that page that has the list, draw up a chart that has the styles plotted on it and can click on each one?
Just a different way to show the styles.


----------



## Edak

I thought I would come in and say great list mate. I have bookmarked the site for future reference.


----------



## Shaneygrog

Well I got rhizomes from a neighbor 4 years ago and grew them all here in Central Victoria and they were Columbus, cluster, Hall Hersh, Cascade and Victoria. Victoria was the only one that grew well in out acidic hostile soils but do you think I could find anything about this variety here on the wide web? No, till now, thanks mate. Now I know it actually exists.


----------



## Heals

That's awesome Shaneygrog, glad you found it useful!

I don't suppose you have any pics of the cones close up?

Same goes for anyone that has varieties growing at home or on the farm.. Provided you don't mind sharing, I really want to get some pics up so folks can see what each variety looks like.


----------



## Shaneygrog

I do have a good pic of all the hops freshly picked and in trays before the dry but can't get it up here. See below.


----------



## Shaneygrog

Heals said:


> That's awesome Shaneygrog, glad you found it useful!
> 
> I don't suppose you have any pics of the cones close up?
> 
> Same goes for anyone that has varieties growing at home or on the farm.. Provided you don't mind sharing, I really want to get some pics up so folks can see what each variety looks like.


Not close up sorry, remind me next season!!!



I put a pic up on facebook, to get a URL for here but it didn't work. How can I get a pic up here without a URL? that is one that's on my computer?


----------



## campbell

Heals said:


> Hey AHBers!
> 
> I started out on the homebrewandbeer forum in early '07 and even though I didn't post here much back then still I feel I owe a lot to the wider brewing community given the sheer volume of newbie questions I put forth and great advice that flooded back.
> 
> In an effort to contribute something, about two weeks ago I soft-launched my new website Hopslist and now that I'm actually posting up about it, I figured both of our iconic Aussie brew forums deserve to get the heads up before the muricans and brits do. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Hopslist is pretty simple, it's a list of hops (duh), every single one I could find in fact, their details, descriptions, analytical data and stockists (US stockists at the moment, but there will be Aus links soon). Basically I got sick of finding hop info here and there and thought it would be great to get everything in one place. My main hope is that this resource helps beginners open their eyes to the huge variety of hops out there and inspires people to think outside the box when it comes to hop choice.
> 
> It's early days, so help me fill in the blanks here and there if you can. Feedback is most welcome. Hopefully you find it useful though and if you do, please help me spread the word!
> 
> Party on Wayne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hopslist.com
> 
> Cheers,
> Julian


----------



## Heals

Hey guys, just a quick update.

I launched The Hops List book this week on Amazon & iTunes. If you're interested, take a look..






It's my hope you guys find it an awesome resource to have on hand when nutting out hops for your next beer.

*Kindle .mobi edition:* https://amzn.com/B01GJZLWK6
*iOS / Android ePub edition: *https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1121456627

Also if anyone would be interested in writing and posting a review, either on these boards or elsewhere, let me know and I'll see about sending you through a free copy.

The website is currently going through some development work behind the scenes and will be getting a bit of a refresh soon too, so keep an eye out for that.

Cheers! 
Julian


----------

